# Marantz SP2366 vs. JBL E60



## egrove12 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello,

New member here... Looking to get a set of floor standing speakers on Craigslist. I'm a grad student so my budget is limited. Here's what I'm considering:

Set of Marantz SP2366 for $180

Set of JBL E60s for $200

Is either of these a good deal or am I getting ripped off? The Marantz sounded quite good (relative the some more expensive options at BestBuy), but should I be concerned about their age? Owner says nothing has been replaced since he purchased them in the late 80's.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I would not be too concerned with the age of speakers, as long as the surrounds are in good condition and you like the way they sound :T
Also, the JBL Northridge series had quite a following and some pretty good reviews when they came out. 
I'd say either pair would be a pretty good deal at <$200 though it does seem to me the JBL's were selling for around $200 a pr. new just a couple years ago :dontknow:


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## egrove12 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated. Ended up with the Marantz set and am quite happy with them. Might have overpaid a bit at $180 but I really just liked the sound. Had a difficult time researching them as there is very little on SP2366s out there on the web... ultimately just had to go with my ears and my gut.:sn: Again, thanks for the help.


----------

